# Help! Schwinn Generator Light Stuck



## Adam Guy (Apr 4, 2017)

my Generator on my 1965 Schwinn Breeze is stuck, the wheel on the top won't move      that thing 
                                                                                                                                                 |                                                                                                                                                                               V


this is what it looks like, I believe its from the early 70s


----------



## rhenning (Apr 4, 2017)

Probably rusted tight.  Try oil or better PB Blaster and maybe a vise grip to allow a bit more force.  It may be dead if it doesn't move doing that. and you could end up breaking it.  Roger


----------



## Adam Guy (Apr 4, 2017)

rhenning said:


> Probably rusted tight.  Try oil or better PB Blaster and maybe a vise grip to allow a bit more force.  It may be dead if it doesn't move doing that. and you could end up breaking it.  Roger



its moves slightly,but sticks occasionally in some spots, is it possible to remove the wheel?


----------



## rhenning (Apr 4, 2017)

If you remove the wheel do not try to turn it you will ruin the threads.  Some have a nut that hold them on and some are just threaded on.  Be Patient and keep working on turning it it should get better.  Roger


----------



## Adam Guy (Apr 4, 2017)

rhenning said:


> If you remove the wheel do not try to turn it you will ruin the threads.  Some have a nut that hold them on and some are just threaded on.  Be Patient and keep working on turning it it should get better.  Roger




I tried what you suggested, nothings working so far.
I may set some PB lubricant in it and let it sit for a while.


----------

